# كيف تقوم بترخيص المولدات فى مصر



## المسلمى (4 يوليو 2011)

هذا الموضوع انا نشرتة فى موقع اخر ولاكن لكى تعم الفائدة انا سوف انشرة على هذا الموقع 
وهو موضوع مهم يشغل الكثير من اخصائى السلامة والصحة المهنية وهو كيف نقوم باجرات ترخيص المولدات والاجابة كل الاتى




1.	طلب مقدم الى الإدارة العامة للميكانيكا والكهرباء الى المحافظة – التابعةلها الموقع/ المركز لترخيص المولد .
2.	حضور لجنة من الإدارة العامة للميكانيكا والكهرباء –بالمحافظة لمعاينة المكان والموافقة على المكان .
3.	خريطة مساحية بمقياس رقم 1/2005 من مصلحة المساحة – يلصق عليها دمغة هندسية فئة 1.5 جنيه و يوقع على الخريطة موقع الجهةالطالبة للترخيص و معتمدة و مختومة بخاتم الجهة أو خاتم شعار الجمهورية .
4.	رسم هندسي على شفاف ( كلك ) بمقياس رسم ( 1 / 500 ) يتم إعداده بمعرفة مهندس نقابي حر مع توضيح رسم و رقم القيد بالنقابة و عنوان و توقيع و ختم المهنــــدس أو المكتب الهندسي التابع له .
5.	يتم تقديم عدد 8 صور من الرسم الهندسي بعد المعاينة و اعتماد الموقع من إدارة التراخيص بالمحافظة و يتم تحديد مأوى المولد الخ على الرسم الهندسي و ما يجاوره من منافــع عامة أو طرق أو مساكن لمسافة 50 متر من جميع الجهات و أبعاد كل منها عن الماؤى مع تحديد الاتجاهات الأصلية و يفصله لماؤى الآلة بجميع الأبعاد الداخلية و جدول البيانات الفنية للآلة .
6.	سند الملكية أو فاتورة الشراء مبين عليها رقم السجل التجاري و البطاقة الضريبيــة أو عقــــد البيع مصدق على التوقيع من الشهر العقاري أو آي مستند يوضح مصدر الحصول على المولد .
7.	شهادة معتمدة من هيئة التوحيد القياسي بوزارة الصناعة تفيد ان المولد المراد ترخيصه ثم تصنيعه طبقا" للمواصفات القياسية المعتمدة .
8.	تقديم شهادة صلاحية من الجهة الصانعة .
9.	تقديم شهادة ضمان ضد عيوب التصنيع .
10.	تعهد كتابي بمسئولية الجهة مقدمـة الطلب عن التركيب طبقا" لتعليمات الشركة الصانعة أو الموردة .
11.	دمغة عادية قيمتها 12.95 جنيه من الطلب .
12.	رسم نظر و دمغة إيصال بقيمة 10.25 جنيه إذا كان المولد بقوة 30 حصان و بقيمة 5.250 جنيه إذا كان المولد بقوة اقل من 30 حصان .
13.	تحصيل ضريبة نوعية 3.250 جنيه عند ترخيص المولد .
14.	دمغات هندسية تلصق على الرسم الهندسي .
15.	ملئ النموذج رقم 1 بمعرفة الجهة الطالبة و استيفاء الدمغة و الختم بخاتم شعار الجمهورية .
16.	ملئ النموذج رقم 2 بمعرفة الجهة الطالبة و استيفاء الدمغة .
17.	يتم وضع هذه المستندات في أكلا سير .
18.	المستندات المطلوبة لاذن الإدارة :-
•	شهادة التأمينات للعامل المختص بالتشغيل .
•	الكتالوجات الفنية الهندسية للمولد .
•	الرسومات الهندسية الفنية للمولد .
•	تعليمات التركيب و التشغيل و الصيانة للمولد .

اتمنى ان تستفيدو ولا تنسونى من صالح الدعاء


----------



## prins_1 (17 يناير 2013)

اعتقد ان التراخيص تطبق وكذلك إذن الإدارة إذا تجاوزت قدرة المولد 750 كيلو وات بما يعادل 1000 حصان ميكانيكى
هذا للعلم


----------



## المسلمى (12 فبراير 2013)

مظبوط هذا الكلام الترخيص للمولد 1000 وشكرا للتصحيح


----------

